# brushless motors



## meev (May 13, 2010)

i need to know what brushless motor to buy. seeing how there are so many. is hobbywing a good brand? whats the difference if the description says on-road racing vs off-road racing and they are the same size motor? would the esc say if it had a reverse function on it?


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

little more info.. like what car what type of RCing do you plan on doing so on .. tires .. batterys .. all that info can help ..


----------



## meev (May 13, 2010)

*brushless motor*

ok i have a 1/10 scale truck. and i have several different motors. i have seen one thats says its a 12 volt motor? what does that mean? the description says it goes 50+ mph im looking to get something similar as far as speed goes. it just doesnt say what type or size motor it is?


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

Can you provide a link to the 12 volt motor?

I'd be skeptical of any motor that claims 50MPH because there are so many other variables that can affect speed.


----------



## meev (May 13, 2010)

*brushless motor*

sure its hammondtoy.com its there new brushless truck they just got not too long ago.


----------



## meev (May 13, 2010)

what size brushless motor would that be?


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

that truck is scary for that kind of money .. 
it is a split pack sub c's 
12 Cell look like ... 
i myself would try towerhobbies or something that site is scary to me sorry to say ...


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

This should be enough to make you want to stay away from that truck.

I copied this directly from the website. I took the liberty of pointing out all the mistakes in their description.

BRUSHLESS MOTOR 16 BALL BEARINGS ELECTRONIC SPEED CONTROL MONSTER TUCK (TRUCK?). 12V 2500MPH(MAH?) NI-MH BATTERY PACK TEAR UP ANY TERRAN(TERRAIN?) AND TACKEL(TACKLE?) ANY OBSTICAL(OBSTACLE?). APROX 50 MPH! ALL PARTS AVAILABLE. DELUXE ALUMINUM CHASIS (CHASSIS?). RACE QUALITY SUPER FAST!


----------



## meev (May 13, 2010)

cool thanks. so as far as the motor goes. i have seen some that say like 2500kv. what would be ideal for a 1/10 scale truck?


----------



## wurthusa (Feb 13, 2005)

meev said:


> cool thanks. so as far as the motor goes. i have seen some that say like 2500kv. what would be ideal for a 1/10 scale truck?


2500 would be around the same power as a 17.5

If you're wanting fast, you'll need something in the 6000-9000 range. Here's a chart from Novak that gives you an idea of what you would want.

http://www.teamnovak.com/products/brushless/motor_spec_chart.htm


----------



## speedster1919 (Oct 4, 2009)

Wurth that ? has been asked about a million times. There are more Novak motors attached to other speed controls then any other brand. Everybody is looking for that secret weapon that nobody else has. The Ballistic hands down is the most versitile, sealed, rebuildable, upgradeable motor in 1/10 on the planet. I,ve had DUO, Redline, Speedpassion and Losi and weren't that impressed.


----------



## dmag15 (Dec 1, 2009)

a good brushless motor is the traxxas motor with the vxl esc setup it is around 150-175 dollars


----------



## meev (May 13, 2010)

hey i found a 13.5 pro stock novak brushless motor about how fast wuold my truck go with this motor?


----------



## only oval (Jan 9, 2009)

There is no simple easy answer to your question. There are a lot of things beside the motor that determine how fast it will go such as gearing, tire size, surface it runs on, battery type and number of cells. In general terms, a 13.5 is in the mid to low range as far as speed with all conditions being equal.


----------



## meev (May 13, 2010)

so is any brand of brushless motor good. whats the difference in on-road and off-road motors if they are they same size?


----------



## meev (May 13, 2010)

is hobby wing a good brand? would the esc say if it had a reverse function or not?


----------



## grunt66 (Sep 1, 2007)

As for a ESC stay with novak GTB or XBR as for a motor I'd go with the fantom 13.5 or any of their line. Great motors I use one in my T4 truck that I race on a dirt oval


----------

